# Olympus 60mm f2.8 Macro



## pete72 (Sep 17, 2013)

I noticed this lens on Oly's website earlier today.
Looks like it had not been released in the UK yet. Has anyone had their hands on one in order to give an opinion on it yet?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## usayit (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't have one .. yet... its been on my list but never bubbles up in priority.

In case you haven't seen this review:

Olympus M.ZUIKO DIGITAL 60mm f/2.8 ED Macro - Review / Test Report


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 18, 2013)

I use legacy lenses for macro so purchased the Sigma 60/2.8, a very sharp lens for much less cost.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Sep 19, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> I use legacy lenses for macro so purchased the Sigma 60/2.8, a very sharp lens for much less cost.


That's a great idea. Where do you usually look for legacy lenses, eBay?


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 19, 2013)

Sleepy_Sentry said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > I use legacy lenses for macro so purchased the Sigma 60/2.8, a very sharp lens for much less cost.
> ...



Yes.

I have a Minolta 50/3.5 & Canon FD 50/3.5 macro lenses & consider them equal in IQ but prefer the Canon because it is much lighter.  For more subject to lens distance I use a Super Takumar 100/4 that actually belongs to my son.


----------

